

Can Anyone Build a Quality Android App – Rheti believes so - jp007003
http://www.rheti.com/rhetis-platform-to-build-apps-launches-public-beta/

======
jp007003
Rheti launched its first product, an Android App, a day before Google IO.
Coincidence?

